# Windows Tint



## MattR79 (Apr 18, 2010)

I am wanting to get the windows tinted. I'm thinking to get 30/35% all around or 30/35% on the front side windows and 15/20% on the back side windows and back window.

I think 30/35% on all windows looks clean and equal. What do you guys think? Please help me out on this, just give me some ideas.

Car colour is island grey. Please post some pictures with your windows tint and percentage Apreciate.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

I did 35 % all around and 50% on the windshield very clean look anything darker you draw attention with the law as well !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have 35% all around. I think hink it is just dark enough. I would recommend LLUMAR Tint. It has a lifetime warranty, if it fades, bubbles, discolors...ect...they will re-tint for free - no questions! I had to take my car back for the rear window. There were a few bubbles down in the corner. Tint shop had me in and out in 45 min...no money out of pocket. 

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## MattR79 (Apr 18, 2010)

lipprandt35 said:


> I have 35% all around. I think hink it is just dark enough. I would recommend LLUMAR Tint. It has a lifetime warranty, if it fades, bubbles, discolors...ect...they will re-tint for free - no questions! I had to take my car back for the rear window. There were a few bubbles down in the corner. Tint shop had me in and out in 45 min...no money out of pocket.
> 
> Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


Your car looks awesome:thumbup:


----------



## ccpavw (Apr 17, 2010)

*Window Tint Percent*

I had 35% installed last summer as well (all around). I'm happy with the tint level. It's not too much or too little in my opinion. Also, mine is Island Grey like yours. If I get some time, I'll post a shot of it showing the tint for you.

I must say that even with the 35% tint, when I'm backing up out of my driveway, I need to roll down the window sometimes to make sure I'm not out of alignment! Any darker, you really have to pay attention for sure!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

5% all around here for me. In this picture you can actually see, but normally most people can't look through my windows. I was up on a high mountain mid day when I took this sucker. I love having dark tint out here in AZ


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

25% all around, except windshield.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Boricua_aoc said:


> 25% all around, except windshield.


Not bad looking


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Double 5% on rear window- Can't see anything out my rear view mirror. 
5% on rear sides
17% on front sides


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Not bad looking


:thumbup: thanks


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

20 rear and 35 fronts. Looks good for me.


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Got 35% installed all around today, love it. Mine is candy white, '13 SP


----------



## MattR79 (Apr 18, 2010)

Appreciate guys.
Dark tint looks cool, only concern I have when you go lower than 25% night visibility would be terrible.
And cops won't like it at all


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

MattR79 said:


> And cops won't like it at all


Agreed! I used to run 5% on all my vehicles. ...until I got pulled over by a state trooper. Almost took me to jail for flipping window tint, and a license plate frame on my bagged S10. Anyways...all I run now is 35%

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Did mine today, 35% all around in NJ. Hope I don't have any problems:


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Did mine today, 35% all around in NJ. Hope I don't have any problems:


I have 35% all around in NJ, i've never had a problem. No fonrt plate either. Actually just made an appointment for the ed of march to get my windhsield done at 55%


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Toma23 said:


> I did 35 % all around and 50% on the windshield very clean look anything darker you draw attention with the law as well !


x2 on this

It's not legal (here in Michigan) to have tint on the driver & passenger windows....but if you keep it on the light side.....you're less likely to get harassed

Plus I like it matching all the way around


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Did mine today, 35% all around in NJ. Hope I don't have any problems:


Can you tell me which shop did your tint? Looks very good.... I might want to tint my windows as well, i just have to find some cop buddies with PBA cards


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Advanced Solar Control in Toms River. (Wedotint.com)

They do amazing work. They got the tint right to the window edges and sanded/blended the edges with the tint. Also perfect work on the sloped back glass. They mostly work on high end exotics and do $5000 detail jobs, so these guys are used to having very meticulous customers but are well priced for things like tint and express detail jobs.

I'll be at the Volks Folks meet at World VW in Neptune on March 23 if you want to check out the job they did on mine.


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

I've got 35% on the front and 20% on all the rear windows. Although at night I often find myself lowering the windows to reverse in my driveway, I love the tint that I have. And knock on wood, I haven't had any hassle from law enforcement.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

25% all around nothing on windsheild. Looks good to me, but I would also think 35% would look good too, especially on a lighter colored exterior. I think 35% is perfect for getting a good euro look, and maybe just a step darker for black or other really dark exteriors.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Advanced Solar Control in Toms River. (Wedotint.com)
> 
> They do amazing work. They got the tint right to the window edges and sanded/blended the edges with the tint. Also perfect work on the sloped back glass. They mostly work on high end exotics and do $5000 detail jobs, so these guys are used to having very meticulous customers but are well priced for things like tint and express detail jobs.
> 
> I'll be at the Volks Folks meet at World VW in Neptune on March 23 if you want to check out the job they did on mine.


Same place my windows get done. Don does flawless work :thumbup: Even if you aren't from around the area it is worth a drive in my opinion to get it done. Prices are on par with every other tint shop too (unless your talking 90$ jobs out of Newark) 

My car is going back in on the 27th to get the windshield done.


----------



## MattR79 (Apr 18, 2010)

MTJ061289 said:


> I've got 35% on the front and 20% on all the rear windows. Although at night I often find myself lowering the windows to reverse in my driveway, I love the tint that I have. And knock on wood, I haven't had any hassle from law enforcement.


 Do you have side view picture? 

How much guys did you pay for tint job?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MattR79 said:


> How much guys did you pay for tint job?


 Prices always vary 

On my '13 it was $200 for the whole car + $100 for the windshield 

On my '11 though....a different shop....did a PERFECT job and it was $280 for the whole car & $120 for the windshield. 
A lot of money, but the tint job was amazing...no flaws


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

I must have paid $400? using 3M tint and all that.


----------



## SRB-CC (Mar 25, 2012)

5% all around.


----------



## MattR79 (Apr 18, 2010)

MTJ061289 said:


> I must have paid $400? using 3M tint and all that.


 Thanks. 

In my area they charge $300-500 plus taxes


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

SRB-CC said:


> 5% all around.


 Damn that looks good. Must be very hard to see at night.


----------

